# Place to live in Dauin for 2 months?



## Stonewall (May 10, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to go to Dauin for a few months. Can anyone recommend some place that's both decent and at a reasonable price? I'd like something at least somewhat quiet. It wouldn't have to be on the beach. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Stonewall said:


> Hi, I'd like to go to Dauin for a few months. Can anyone recommend some place that's both decent and at a reasonable price? I'd like something at least somewhat quiet. It wouldn't have to be on the beach. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks very much!


Looking at the area, there seems to be many places to stay short or long term. Don't know if we have members in that area with ideas or not. 
Here is a Google List of a few of the places in that area.


Jet Lag


----------



## Stonewall (May 10, 2015)

That's an interesting Google trick, Jet Lag. 

I have Googled Dauin pretty extensively but I am definitely looking for someone who lives there for feedback. Many times good setups are not on the Internet. 

Hopefully there will be some members down there. Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Stonewall said:


> That's an interesting Google trick, Jet Lag.
> 
> I have Googled Dauin pretty extensively but I am definitely looking for someone who lives there for feedback. Many times good setups are not on the Internet.
> 
> Hopefully there will be some members down there. Thanks!


Hope there will be a few replies from down that way also. ****** is kind off the beaten track and as such, you might find some pretty good places at affordable prices.
Just a hint. Any place you find for rent (even a hotel) don't pay in advance from there in the States. Often times you will find that what you see in pictures or hear about is far different than what you find when you get here.
Also there is a good chance they will claim you didn't pay in advance and your $$$ is wasted. Use caution in all your dealings here and you should do okay..


----------



## Stonewall (May 10, 2015)

I will probably just have to stay in one of the resorts (one of the cheaper ones) that are there until I find a better place for longer term. But it would be nice to get some good ideas ahead of time.

I wouldn't commit to anything that I hadn't seen. Good advice. 

Thanks!


----------

